# Qualifying Experience to register in Arizona



## sumanmysore (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new here and seems like there are a lot of experienced engineers on this board. Hope someone can help me out.

I have a Masters degree in USA but not a BS and I have about 2.5 years of experience. I know that Arizona lets us sit for the exam but I'm not able to find the following answers anywhere. So please help

1. What is the qualifying work experience required to sit for the exam?

2. What is the procedure to register for the exam (I tried the azbtr.gov website could not find anything)

3. When is the deadline to register and what are the corresponding fees?

Thanks


----------



## caley89 (Jun 24, 2015)

sumanmysore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here and seems like there are a lot of experienced engineers on this board. Hope someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


https://btr.az.gov/licensing-exams/examination-information


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 24, 2015)

Moved because this is not related to exam prep.


----------



## never880325 (Jun 24, 2015)

In AZ, you register for your exam through NCEES.

After the exam and if you passed, you can then submit the materials to AZBTR for review.


----------



## sumanmysore (Jun 24, 2015)

never880325 said:


> In AZ, you register for your exam through NCEES.
> 
> After the exam and if you passed, you can then submit the materials to AZBTR for review.


Hi thank you for your reply but my NCEES account says pending board approval even after paying the registration fee. Any idea why?


----------



## never880325 (Jun 25, 2015)

sumanmysore said:


> never880325 said:
> 
> 
> > In AZ, you register for your exam through NCEES.
> ...


Interesting, did you take your FE exam in AZ?

I remembered in 2011 when I took my FE exam I had to get board approval but for PE this April I have no problem.


----------



## sumanmysore (Jun 25, 2015)

never880325 said:


> sumanmysore said:
> 
> 
> > never880325 said:
> ...






No I took my FE exam in North Carolina. Do you think i need to send the verification form to the board?

Also i was chatting with one of the NCEES agents through their live chats. She told me that it shows as pending board approval for all of them until the deadline Sep 3rd 2015. But the azbtr.gov do have a link saying verification form. So not sure if I have to get me FE approved by them


----------



## never880325 (Jun 25, 2015)

sumanmysore said:


> never880325 said:
> 
> 
> > sumanmysore said:
> ...


It may be better to call the board of technical registration and ask them directly.

I took both of the exams in AZ, I think that's why I don't need them to approve again for my PE.


----------



## Ranger88 (May 21, 2016)

Old thread. Maybe someone can clarify on a few questions.

1.  When specifying the type of experience, do they weigh it all equal per month e.g (design / charge/ professional)

2. What is sub professional, i.e , I read what it means but is it deducted or not relevant?

3. How helpful is the board in explaining your experience, and if its good to go.

4. Does Grad school count as experience? Would it count towards that 8year mark?

I passes my PE, I'm coming up on four years experience + my ABET 4 y bachelors in civil therefore I believe I'm good to go.

I appreciate your comments..


----------



## Waterchild (Jun 18, 2020)

@Ranger88 Did you ever get answers to your questions?


----------

